# Taylor Month at Long and McQuade



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

0% for 12 months on guitars over $1399

12-month 0% Financing on Taylor Guitars - All Locations


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Grumble grumble grumble.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> 0% for 12 months on guitars over $1399
> 
> 12-month 0% Financing on Taylor Guitars - All Locations


nice sale.....too bad they have nothing I want in stock in Alberta. Not a single 12 string to be had. Count me out of this one.

What's the point of this? Do they want you to order a guitar you've never played or seen?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Don't you want to be this guy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

I would try this one for $2,400 (probably not blocked so would feedback on stage):










The deep color and rich grain of a mahogany top give the T5z Classic a vintage, earthy character. Distinctive T5z features include a more compact body than the original T5, a 12-inch fretboard radius, and jumbo frets, which add up to a fast, fluid playing experience that makes string bends fun. Like the T5, the T5z is equipped with a three-pickup configuration of an acoustic body sensor, a concealed neck humbucker, and a visible bridge humbucker, plus five-way switching and onboard tone controls, giving players an incredibly versatile electric/acoustic guitar. Appointments include Small Diamond inlays and nickel hardware, an unbound body and satin classic mahogany finish. The guitar ships in a T5z gig bag.

*SPECIFICATIONS*

• ShapeT5z
• Back/Side Wood: Sapele
• Neck/Heel: sapele
• Bracing: Standard T5z
• Fretboard Wood: Ebony
• Headstock Overlay: Ebony
• Bridge Pins: Ebony
• Tuners: Taylor Nickel
• Back/Side Finish: Satin
• Neck Finish: Satin
• Pickguard: None
• Top Wood: Tropical Mahogany
• Electronics: T5 with Five-Way Switch
• Binding: Black
• Fretboard Inlay: Small Diamonds
• Bridge Inlay: None
• Nut & Saddle: Tusq Nut/Micarta Saddle
• Truss Rod Cover: Black Plastic
• Top Finish: Satin
• Cutaway: Venetian


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> Don't you want to be this guy?


without the beard and the Chevy? Yes I would.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I would try this one for $2,400 (probably not blocked so would feedback on stage):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very little, if any, feedback that I can remember from this guitar. I played in a band for years where our rhythm guy used one of these as his main guitar. He kept a cranked acoustic amp as his monitor and DI to the front FOH and it worked, no issues.


----------

